# Ferry Prices Dover - Calais/Dunkirk



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I'Ve been checking ferry prices for departure late this month and return Feb/March next year and it seem prices have shot up since last month. 
The cheapest I can find is DFDS at £102. Has anyone any tips (or booking discount codes) to help me improve on this?


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Be careful booking on line with DFDS ferries*

Check you have the right height if your booking online, see my previous posts

Bryan


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes Bryan, forewarned! Thanks!


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We crossed with MyFerryLink (was Seafrance) last month single Dover Calais was £43.75. We were charged £88 single on P&O on the same journey in February.

We had the forward lounge on A deck to our selves.

We only beek singles as we don't have set plans for a return date when we go abroad.

John


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Why not wait and see if DFDS has a discount code at the NEC. Perhaps someone will post it on here if there is. We are in France then so hoping someone does :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, Blondel, that would be ideal, we hope we can get that!


----------

